# NEW ENGLAND Embossed Sodas



## Harry Pristis (May 24, 2004)

Here are a couple of soda-type bottles which I "rescued" at a Florida flea market a few months ago.  (A "rescue" is when I don't really collect this sort of bottle, but I hope to find the rescuee a new home where it will be appreciated.)  [8|]

 Both of these bottles are ABM-made with no bottom marks.

 The aqua bottle is embossed:
 REGISTERED
 BERRY SPRING MINERAL 
 WATER CO.
 LTD.
 ((logo:  a plus sign or a short-legged cross with 360-degree radiations))
 TRADE MARK
 PAWTUCKET, R.I. U.S.A.

 On the reverse heel is embossed:
 8 FL. OZ.
 23N  2
 <><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><

 The emerald green bottle is embossed in a band at midsection:
 CLOVIS MORNEAULT  PRESQUE ISLE, ME.

 On the heel is embossed:
 CONTENTS 7 1/2 FL. OZ.  REGISTERED

 Both these bottles are a long way from home.  Any info on rarity or value these two would be appreciated.

 -----------Harry Pristis


----------



## David E (May 25, 2004)

Harry I am going to quess Eastern Canada because that one name may be French and don't beleive we have companies in USA that are LTD. 

 Dave (back to pester u)


----------



## David E (May 25, 2004)

Probally half and half


> ORIGINAL:  David E
> 
> Harry I am going to quess Eastern Canada because that one name may be French and don't beleive we have companies in USA that are LTD.
> 
> Dave (back to pester u)


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 25, 2004)

Hey, David . . .

 Presque Isle, Maine, is just a stone's throw from Canada.  And that is an unusual, French-sounding name.  But that is not the "LTD" bottle.

 The bottle with the the "LTD" is marked "PAWTUCKET, R. I."  Pawtucket is not anywhere close to Canada.

 But you raise an interesting question:  Is "INC" or "LTD" anything more than a common usage, a convention, when attached to a company name?  I suspect that each is more of a prestige device, a bit of puffery, than anything else.

 I believe that there is some equivalence; both refer to incorporation as a business strategy, thus achieving limited liability for the business owners.  (You can sue my corporation, but not me personally in normal circumstances.)

 But, I don't know about such things.  Is there an attorney on the forum?

 ----------------Harry Pristis


----------



## Maine Digger (May 25, 2004)

Gee, and all this time the only thing I thought that came from the 'County' was potatoes[8D] For those from 'away' Maine natives just normally refer to the area where Presque Isle is located, (Aroostook County) as The County.  Harry I think if you check with Sam-Maine Bottles, he may have some info regarding the Presque Isle bottle.


----------



## ladyp3797 (May 26, 2004)

Harry, you are right about the LTD and INC, regaurding corporation status.

 There are Lots N' Lots N' Lots of french names all over Maine, but especially up in the county and down the Eastern coast. 

 LP


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (May 26, 2004)

Hi Harry

 Clovis Morneault bottled soda in Presque Isle, ME from 1918 thru 1939.  I've seen his name only on the style of bottle you have and they come in both clear and the emerlad green shade.  They show up on eBay once in a while and go for approx. $5 to $8. Florida, it certainly was far from home!

 Later - Sam


----------



## Maine Digger (May 26, 2004)

Hey Sam, good to see you on the forum again, I knew I was directing people to* THE* *SOURCE* [8|]when it comes to Maine sodas and medicines! I sent someone else your way last night regarding a soda bottle from up north as well.[]


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 27, 2004)

Thank you all for your responses.  

 I am pleased with the info on the Morneault bottle; thank you, Sam.

 ---------Harry Pristis


----------



## ladyp3797 (May 27, 2004)

Hi Harry,

 Just wanted to let you know, I spent a couple hours looking into Presque Isle history to find something on the Maine bottle last night. I didn't have a problem finding the name Clovis Morneault in the Presque Isle geneology pages, but no luck on tracking a company history with that name.  I tried city records to, but no luck. Sorry.

 Lady P


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 27, 2004)

Thank you for your efforts, LadyP!

 It is such a distinctive name, Clovis Morneault, isn't it.  I vaguely remembered reading something about Clovis, King of the Franks.  Sure enough, he's in the dictionary.  I wonder just how popular this given name was in the late 1800s.

 Clovis - biographical name
 circa 466-511 king of the Salian Franks (481-511); converted to Christianity (496); united northern Franks but divided realm among his sons 

 -------------Harry Pristis


----------



## joymm760 (Mar 7, 2011)

I am looking for Clovis Morneault bottles if anyone has any. He was my Greatgrandfather.
 Joy Morton


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a nice assortment of Berry Spring bottles.  They look nice but don't fetch much $$.  I have a few varieties that look like yours, plus some quart-sized ones.  Both sizes come in green too.


----------



## bhcoffey (Apr 1, 2011)

My husbands Grandfather was Clovis Morneault.  do you still have the bottles??


----------



## bhcoffey (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi Joy!  My husband's grandfather was Clovis Morneault.  Are you Edgar's daugher?


----------



## moxie (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi, I do have one clear bottle with embossed spider web style on entire surface with 1" clear band around center with  words,
Clovis Morneault  Presque Isle, Me.    Also has on opening lip,  75 and CB  
No chips anywhere, great condition.
Glen


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jul 21, 2016)

Sorry, I wasn't reading this forum in 2011 so I wasn't aware of any interest here.  I sold my Morneault a few years ago.


 ​


----------

